# Overwintering Workshop in Central New York



## Michael Johnston (Nov 25, 2007)

*Overwintering Honeybees in the Northern Climate Workshop​*A workshop on causes of overwintering loss and methods to improve overwintering success will be held at Morrisville State College in Central New York on Saturday, October 22 from 9 AM to 3 PM. 

Agenda

Morning​107 Crawford Hall​
Paul Cappy, Chief Bee Inspector, New York State Apiary Inspection Program – The record of overwintering losses in New York in recent years.

Janet Tam, Ontario Beekeepers Association Technology-Transfer Program – “Preparing for Winter”, How feeding, insulation, and bee health contribute to overwintering success or failure.

Sam Hall, member Ontario-Finger Lakes Beekeepers Association – My methods for achieving good overwintering success.

Joe Marcinkowski, member Mid-York Beekeepers Association – Wrapping hives to achieve good overwintering success.

Lunch​
Lunch is included with admission. Location is Seneca Dining Hall.

Afternoon​
Bee yard visit and preparing bees for winter using a variety of methods.



Cost of this program is $30 per attendee. Attendance is limited to 100 individuals.

Pre-registration will be taken until full capacity. For information, call 315-684-3001 xt 125.

To register, send payment to: Cornell Cooperative Extension of Madison County

Attn: Agricultural Economic Development Program

P.O. Box 1209

Morrisville, NY 13408

Note “Bee Workshop” with payment.

Cornell Cooperative Extension of Madison County is an equal opportunity provider and employer.


----------

